# Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 (12x) XPG2 NW S2 1D Dedomed (4x) 18650 LED Flashlight



## mhanlen (May 6, 2015)

for submission in the Reviews forum
*Noctigon Meteor M43 Review*​
Here is my review for the just released Noctigon Meteor. In the review I have video runtime tests with different types of batteries, video beamshot comparisons between other big and small lights, and plenty of video of me wandering around in the dark with this light. Feel free to ask any questions, if you like. Also please forgive the 6600 lumen claim in the video... 6600 lumen output is for the NW S3 3D version. The one in the video is rated at 6300 lumens. It has been corrected in the video with an annotation, and in the description. Intl-outdoor provided this light for review, under the conditions I ship it to another pre-determined person when I my review was done. I do not own this light, and I was not given this light. 




​


----------



## CUL8R (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

This is the first one of your video reviews I've looked at. Excellent job! I really liked the review, the video, and the humor. Can't wait for mine to come (ordered the same model you tested - same DD leds as it offered the best throw with great flood). If it makes it in time, I'll check it out on our annual 4WD trip to Moab.


----------



## chuckhov (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Can't thank you enough for the excellent video!

You sir, just saved me $160.

Thanks again!
-Chuck


----------



## mhanlen (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



CUL8R said:


> This is the first one of your video reviews I've looked at. Excellent job! I really liked the review, the video, and the humor. Can't wait for mine to come (ordered the same model you tested - same DD leds as it offered the best throw with great flood). If it makes it in time, I'll check it out on our annual 4WD trip to Moab.



This should really light things up then! Looks like there's quite a bit of interest in the light, so I hope you get it in time- seeing as their sort of a build to order type thing.



chuckhov said:


> Can't thank you enough for the excellent video!
> 
> You sir, just saved me $160.
> 
> ...




No problem and I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## bigchelis (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Great review. Thanks for the effort


----------



## Ray-o-light (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Nice video! Thanks for the info. I have the same one on the way soon I hope.


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

10 fast presses, then click and hold. 2 half presses to low. 3 half semi-fast presses to medium. 10 half slow presses to get back to low. 11.5 semi-fast half presses with a half click back to medium. 1 half semi-click half press and 2.5 semi half clicks to turbo. Got it! Thanks!  I'm going to get one of these, but I need to go get degrees in theoretical physics and mechanical engineering first. I'm also going to check with the folks at JPL and CERN to make sure I won't enter a wormhole between the first and second semi-fast half press clicks on this thing and end up in an alternate universe. Have you noticed any missing time or nigthmarish Lovecraftian visions since using this light? :twothumbs

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mhanlen (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



G. Scott H. said:


> 10 fast presses, then click and hold. 2 half presses to low. 3 half semi-fast presses to medium. 10 half slow presses to get back to low. 11.5 semi-fast half presses with a half click back to medium. 1 half semi-click half press and 2.5 semi half clicks to turbo. Got it! Thanks!  I'm going to get one of these, but I need to go get degrees in theoretical physics and mechanical engineering first. I'm also going to check with the folks at JPL and CERN to make sure I won't enter a wormhole between the first and second semi-fast half press clicks on this thing and end up in an alternate universe. Have you noticed any missing time or nigthmarish Lovecraftian visions since using this light? :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review.



Once I slipped through the wormhole I did battle with the Noctigon time vampire!


----------



## G. Scott H. (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mhanlen said:


> Once I slipped through the wormhole I did battle with the Noctigon time vampire!



:twothumbs

On a serious note, will this hold protected cells, and what kind of drain are we talking about? My current go-to light cell is the Orbtronic protected NCR18650PF, which goes up to 10A before protection kicks in and is around 69mm long. I'm hoping to use these if I get a Meteor.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

mhanlen, thanks for the review! I always find your videos entertaining.

Did you choose the emitters, or did intl-outdoor just send you what they had?


----------



## dc38 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mhanlen said:


> for submission in the Reviews forum
> *Noctigon Meteor M43 Review*​
> Here is my review for the just released Noctigon Meteor. In the review I have video runtime tests with different types of batteries, video beamshot comparisons between other big and small lights, and plenty of video of me wandering around in the dark with this light. Feel free to ask any questions, if you like. Also please forgive the 6600 lumen claim in the video... 6600 lumen output is for the NW S3 3D version. The one in the video is rated at 6300 lumens. It has been corrected in the video with an annotation, and in the description. Intl-outdoor provided this light for review, under the conditions I ship it to another pre-determined person when I my review was done. I do not own this light, and I was not given this light.
> 
> ...




I hope im not getting yours, lol...


----------



## mhanlen (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



G. Scott H. said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> On a serious note, will this hold protected cells, and what kind of drain are we talking about? My current go-to light cell is the Orbtronic protected NCR18650PF, which goes up to 10A before protection kicks in and is around 69mm long. I'm hoping to use these if I get a Meteor.



According to specs the protected Sanyos I use are 69.8 mm, so the height shouldn't be an issue. My Sanyos are the UR18650FMs and they handled everything the light threw at them. Intl-outdoor did not recommend I use my Sanyos, but I decided to try them anyway and didn't have a problem. I do not know the discharge rate before the protection kicks in though... because I've never had it happen. What I didn't test: If the light is brighter on the LGs than the Sanyos... if you look at the runtime tests, it seems the LGs fluctuate more over time... so maybe the thermal management kicks in more often because they allow the light to get hotter. 





thedoc007 said:


> mhanlen, thanks for the review! I always find your videos entertaining.
> 
> Did you choose the emitters, or did intl-outdoor just send you what they had?



This was the one they decided to send out. I'm the third person to get the light... I have no idea why they sent this one, other than maybe it's one of the first they built?



dc38 said:


> I hope im not getting yours, lol...



is your name JMpaul? If not, then no. If you're paying for the light, you won't be getting mine.


----------



## chuckhov (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

"I have no idea why they sent this one, other than maybe it's one of the first they built?"


Hank has said that the XP-G2 1D DD was his favorite.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## dc38 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mhanlen said:


> is your name JMpaul? If not, then no. If you're paying for the light, you won't be getting mine.



Ooh, nice! If JMpauls getting the light next, I can't wait to see the lux and test numbers. Entertaining first impressions overall.


----------



## mhanlen (May 7, 2015)

*Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Yeah I'd be curious too... I wish I had a setup like that... But my reviews are sort of designed to give a real world usage view of the light... I realized that there are much better people than me at the graphs and data logging... So I try and demonstrate UIs show what an actual runtime looks like... But I can't wait to see his review.


----------



## plata0190 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

I bought the nichia 219b one and waiting the shipping
And thanks to dc38


----------



## xed888 (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

RMM tested it to be accurate at about 6300 lumens with 72kcd of throw


----------



## mhanlen (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Good to hear! I feel like it's close... It's markedly brighter in throw and flood than all the other lights I own. And since this is the exact light he used then what youre seeing is 6300 lumens.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Awesome video review,thanks for sharing:thumbsup:

Really like the look of this "tiny monster"


----------



## Tac Gunner (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Was ready to buy This with xpls until I heard the UI. It could stand to have Vinh's driver


----------



## markr6 (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Total rediculousness!! I must have one


----------



## dasanii19 (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Where are you guys buying these? Best price?


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Sales halted until orders are shipped


----------



## mhanlen (May 9, 2015)

There are 2 places I know that have these. Intl-outdoor makes them... And there's a dealer in the U.S. That will also sell them - Mtnelectronics... Intl-outdoor has suspended sales until they get their current orders out the door... Mtnelectronics hasn't even got their first shipment yet. So I guess you'll have to wait around. The worst part is having it for a few days and now not being able to buy it. Looks like it'll be some time before I'll be able to buy one.


----------



## seasam (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



dasanii19 said:


> Where are you guys buying these? Best price?



best price is if you go back in time when they were $20 cheaper.


----------



## mhanlen (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



seasam said:


> best price is if you go back in time when they were $20 cheaper.



I hear ya. I was offered a 10% discount for the review, so now that the price has increased I'll still be paying more than the original price. That sucks.


----------



## chuckhov (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Other companies just let you keep the light after review.

Must be a cost-cutting measure:-(

Than't really Cheap.
-Chuck


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



plata0190 said:


> I bought the nichia 219b one and waiting the shipping
> And thanks to dc38



You're welcome? Lol...I have no idea what I did


----------



## ChibiM (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Love your video reviews! Liked your youtube video as well! 

The thing about this light is, its only 159 (now 179) for 6000 lumens.. 
the problem is though, the UI.. its just not fun anymore.. overly complicated. 

They should add a UI4.. On, start in Ultralow... CLICK low, CLICK medium, CLICK high, CLICK turbo. CLICK low, etc.....


----------



## plata0190 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Are you Hank Wank? I thanked you for the deal


----------



## newbie66 (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Very nice! Thanks a lot!:thumbsup:

First time hearing this brand, Noctigon.


----------



## mhanlen (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



newbie66 said:


> Very nice! Thanks a lot!:thumbsup:
> 
> First time hearing this brand, Noctigon.




Up until now they made high quality copper mounted LED's for hobbyists who modify LED lights. This is their first foray into a scratch build light... but it makes a lot of sense considering how well they're known for making high quality parts for LED flashlights.


----------



## dc38 (May 10, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Hopefully, the sum of its parts will be a worthy sum...


----------



## oeL (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



ChibiM said:


> the problem is though, the UI.. its just not fun anymore.. overly complicated.
> 
> They should add a UI4.. On, start in Ultralow... CLICK low, CLICK medium, CLICK high, CLICK turbo. CLICK low, etc.....



The UI is widely programmable, isn't it possible to define it this way?


----------



## dc38 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

I suppose they wanted the user to have instant access to the groupset they needed..cycling modes gets tiresome In my opinion

I got mine btw. It is heavy! Not heavy for a flashlight heavy, this thing is a shade under paperweight grade heavy! Thankfully mine did not come as a paperweight. It is slightly dimmer overall than my mm15vn, outthrows my tm11, and has a decent tint. (Ever so slightly green in comparo to mm15vn). Anodizing is great, knurling is real and effective, and the body tube walls are THICK. The AR coating on the lens looks amberish in color. Only 1 problem is I haven't figured out how to turn off the indicator button


----------



## mizjif (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Thanks for the update dc38. Which model did you order? What color body?


----------



## dc38 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mizjif said:


> Thanks for the update dc38. Which model did you order? What color body?



Xpg2 s2 1d dd stone white


----------



## Eric242 (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Great review with my kind of humor interspersed every now and then :thumbsup: Also very well spoken which was rather nice for a change considering 75% of the youtube contributors use aaahm, ahhhhm, ahhm for every third word and on top of it are coughing or even snorting throughout their disgusting videos 

Thanks :thumbsup:
Eric


----------



## chuckhov (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

"...75% of the youtube contributors use aaahm, ahhhhm, ahhm for every third word..."


PLUS 1000 to that! - They CANNOT finish a simple sentence without doing this.

A 10min video could be pared down to 6mins if only these guys would think ahead a little bit, and learn how to Speak!

I have actually had to quit watching some of them. - If I see their name, I just pass on by.

Sorry - But, it just makes me sick.

Five Stars for mhanlen!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## mizjif (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



dc38 said:


> Xpg2 s2 1d dd stone white



Thats exactly what I ordered. I am excited to receive it!


----------



## mhanlen (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



chuckhov said:


> "...75% of the youtube contributors use aaahm, ahhhhm, ahhm for every third word..."
> 
> 
> PLUS 1000 to that! - They CANNOT finish a simple sentence without doing this.
> ...




Thanks! It really helps to write out a script before hand... and I read it into my microphone and edit out my mistakes. I really try to keep things moving, not repeat myself, and always have something interesting to look at. I still have a long way to go on subscribers though... Slow and steady!


----------



## chuckhov (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Oh hell... I didn't know that we were supposed to Subscribe...?

Not a Problem - DONE!

-Chuck


----------



## mhanlen (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Thanks!


----------



## mhanlen (May 13, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

Thanks for moving the thread Bullzeyebill!


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*

I just watched your drop test video. You seemed (understandably) a little angry. Dare I hope the benevolent reviewer we have all come to love and appreciate will be back in your next video? 

As scary as it was, it was nice to see the lights can take a fair bit of abuse without falling apart. Thanks for taking one for the team!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyN5d_UESEc


----------



## mhanlen (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



Swede74 said:


> I just watched your drop test video. You seemed (understandably) a little angry. Dare I hope the benevolent reviewer we have all come to love and appreciate will be back in your next video?
> 
> As scary as it was, it was nice to see the lights can take a fair bit of abuse without falling apart. Thanks for taking one for the team!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyN5d_UESEc




Yeah I was a bit upset, but I'm sort of over it now. Thanks!


----------



## Mstevens113 (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mhanlen said:


> Yeah I'd be curious too... I wish I had a setup like that... But my reviews are sort of designed to give a real world usage view of the light... I realized that there are much better people than me at the graphs and data logging... So I try and demonstrate UIs show what an actual runtime looks like... But I can't wait to see his review.



Keep it up, I love reviews that show actual use. So many reviews give every fact & figure under the sun & 20 minutes later you are still left with no idea how the light actually performs in real use...


----------



## mhanlen (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



Mstevens113 said:


> Keep it up, I love reviews that show actual use. So many reviews give every fact & figure under the sun & 20 minutes later you are still left with no idea how the light actually performs in real use...



If I ever make a 20 minute flashlight review... Someone shoot me. Thanks for the comments man!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



mhanlen said:


> If I ever make a 20 minute flashlight review... Someone shoot me. Thanks for the comments man!



Come on. You know we all want you to add about 7 minutes at the beginning so we can watch you "unpackage" it and talk about the bubble wrap, box, etc.


----------



## mhanlen (Jun 1, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Come on. You know we all want you to add about 7 minutes at the beginning so we can watch you "unpackage" it and talk about the bubble wrap, box, etc.



About the things that go immediately in the trash! Or recycling... Depending on your world view.


----------



## mntbighker (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Review: Noctigon Meteor M43 12x NW S2 1D Dedomed 4x 18650 LED Flashlight*



chuckhov said:


> "...75% of the youtube contributors use aaahm, ahhhhm, ahhm for every third word..."



I do it in my videos too. Obviously I'm a horrible person if I make people physically sick just by speaking :sigh:


----------

